# Accélérer un téléchargement en cours



## Thibauult (8 Février 2015)

Bonsoir, étant un petit peu dans le paté au niveau informatique, je vais vous poser une question au quel j'aimerai avoir des réponses. Alors je viens de lancer un téléchargement et la il m'annonce 7h de téléchargement. Je voulais savoir si il était possible d'accélérer le téléchargement par un moyen quelconque? merci


----------



## anneee (8 Février 2015)

au niveau de ton ordinateur, ne rien télécharger d'autre en même temps, ou télécharger depuis une autre source (certains serveurs sont plus rapides que d'autres)

sinon prendre un forfait avec plus de débit auprès de ton fournisseur d'accès ( si ta situation géographique le permet)


----------



## Thibauult (8 Février 2015)

Oui mais j'avais entendu parler de changer un truc je sais plus quoi une sorte de "canal" au niveau de l'ordinateur pour qu'il télécharge plus rapidement.


----------



## -GF- (8 Février 2015)

Ça dépend, quelle est la taille du fichier ? 
Sinon désactiver et réactiver le wifi peut être utileb


----------



## Thibauult (8 Février 2015)

il fait 1,8GO. j'ai tout essayé ça ne marche pas


----------



## -GF- (8 Février 2015)

C'est peut être la vitesse maxi , tu télécharges comment ? Quel site ? Site qui bride la vitesse de telechargement quand t'es pas premium ?


----------



## Thibauult (8 Février 2015)

Bah en fait c'est pour cracker mon iphone et c'est sur le site de steven 73. Mon navigateur c'est SAFARI mais j'ai essayé aussi avec chrome et ça ne va pas plus vite. Alors que d'habitude je télécharge aussi des choses et ça va plus vite. J'ai aussi essayé sur mon autre MBP mais c'est pareil....


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2015)

C'est peut-être le site de Steven73 qui ne fournit pas le fichier avec un débit suffisant.... Si le fichier est sur l'ordi de Steven et qu'il est connecté à Internet en ADSL avec un débit d'envoi de quelques centaines de kO par secondes, tu ne pourras pas telecharger plus vite vu qu'il ne peut pas envoyer le fichier plus vite de son côté!


----------



## Thibauult (8 Février 2015)

Ah ok... merci de la réponse je vais essayer sur un autre site..


----------



## -GF- (9 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est peut-être le site de Steven73 qui ne fournit pas le fichier avec un débit suffisant.... Si le fichier est sur l'ordi de Steven et qu'il est connecté à Internet en ADSL avec un débit d'envoi de quelques centaines de kO par secondes, tu ne pourras pas telecharger plus vite vu qu'il ne peut pas envoyer le fichier plus vite de son côté!


Effectivement …
PS : Le Jailbreak , c'est illégal !


----------



## aurique (9 Février 2015)

-GF- a dit:


> …
> PS : Le Jailbreak , c'est illégal !



Euh, où tu as vu ça ?? 

Le jailbreak en lui-même n'est absolument pas illégal. Par contre , l'utilisation que peuvent en faire certains l'est elle (par ex : apps crakées ...).


----------



## cillab (9 Février 2015)

bonjour
1.8 go  7h c'est une moulinette a vapeur il faut changer to fournisseur d'accées ou ton ordi tu devrais mettre aller a la louche 45mn


----------



## ScapO (9 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> 1.8 go  7h c'est une moulinette a vapeur il faut changer to fournisseur d'accées ou ton ordi tu devrais mettre aller a la louche 45mn



slt,
et cela va changer quoi exactement ? 50 Ko/s donnés par le serveur du donneur resteront 50 Ko/s...Il n'enverra pas plus vite qu'il ne peut le faire.


----------



## -GF- (15 Février 2015)

aurique a dit:


> Euh, où tu as vu ça ??
> 
> Le jailbreak en lui-même n'est absolument pas illégal. Par contre , l'utilisation que peuvent en faire certains l'est elle (par ex : apps crakées ...).


Illégal chez Apple bien-sur


----------

